

Ask HN: Using numbers vs. longhand in domain? - JonathanWCurd

Should I use a domain like 5folders.com or fivefolders.com?<p>What if I can't get one variation because it is already registered, should I move on or is either one ok?
======
silent1mezzo
I've found that people often remember longhand domains better and those ones
have more direct visits. But overall I haven't really noticed a difference.

------
zx76
I think people sometimes see numbers in a domain as spammy. But if there's a
catchy reason to put the number there then go for it!

------
maze
Buy Both, and redirect 5folders.com to fivefolders.com or vice-versa.

------
WillyF
I went longhand with onedayonejob.com and onedayoneinternship.com

------
Dramatize
The longhand version looks more professional.

------
keiferski
neither. Avoid numbers entirely.

------
ohashi
Buy both.

------
profitbaron
I've found that people are more likely to type "fivefolders" over "5folders"
into their web browser.

So if I was you I would ensure that I had the longhand domain, and if possible
the number version as well.

